# Goldens born in October 2013



## GoldenBrandOfCrazy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hi! My pup was born the 3rd of October and I can't wait to get him. My husky mix passed away 2 years ago and since then my Yorkie and I haven't been the same so that's where Kero comes in. It's so great to be in contact with people that will have pups of the same age. Makes breathing a little easier especially since I haven't had a pup in 15 years!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Looks like we are in the same boat! Congratulations on your pup 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

Hello everyone! My Samson was born on the exact day that my Gunner went to the Rainbow Bridge (October 10, 2013). I really think it's Gunner's way of giving me two paws up on getting Samson. I am sooooo excited! It's been 8 years since having a GR pup. I have a Chihuahua that is 2 but these 2 pups are completely different! I am so anxious, excited and scared at the same time. I've decided to let Samson stay with his mom and siblings until around the 15th of December. He will be about 9 weeks or so and be a great Christmas present! lol I can't wait! It's killing me! lol Nice to meet you all!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Congratulations on your new puppy. I know you are excited 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

25 days and counting till Gotcha Day!!!!! lol


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

Shellbug said:


> Congratulations on your new puppy. I know you are excited
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thor was my kids choice of a name for my pup! lol I liked it because it went with Frejya (my Chihuahua) pretty good, but there's just something about Samson that did me in! lol


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Well we have our baby now 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenBrandOfCrazy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hello all! Say hello to Kero (officially Cerberus) I got him a little while back but he's been such a handful. He's so curious about everything, it's so cute. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shelbers554 (Dec 7, 2013)

Sadie was born October 2nd! I just got her a couple days ago!  









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

GoldenBrandOfCrazy said:


> Hello all! Say hello to Kero (officially Cerberus) I got him a little while back but he's been such a handful. He's so curious about everything, it's so cute.
> View attachment 309225
> 
> 
> ...


He is so cute !! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Oh boy, I get to join this thread! 

Our Ziva, whom we got yesterday, was born 10/11/13.




























:--heart:


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

shelbers554 said:


> Sadie was born October 2nd! I just got her a couple days ago!
> View attachment 309241
> 
> 
> ...


It's so fun to bring them home ! Sadie looks so sweet 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Danaruns- your dogs are all so pretty 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shadow22x (Dec 6, 2013)

Awe my shadow was born Oct 1st! He's my first golden and yes he's named after shadow from homeward bound lol I wasn't looking for a pup but went to see the litter with a friend who was buying one and he picked me I feel lol he is doing great !








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

shadow22x said:


> Awe my shadow was born Oct 1st! He's my first golden and yes he's named after shadow from homeward bound lol I wasn't looking for a pup but went to see the litter with a friend who was buying one and he picked me I feel lol he is doing great !
> View attachment 309985
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


How could you resist when he picked you 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

Samson was born 10-10-13 and weighs a whopping 17 lbs!! I've had him since the 10th of this month, so just a couple days. Here he is at work with me today.









And the day we got him.


----------



## shadow22x (Dec 6, 2013)

Awe so cute my shadow weighs almost 20lbs as well hahaha 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

My Ziva was born on 10/11/13 and she weighs 16.8 lbs. She's a monster.


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi everyone my Nyla was born October 2nd, we've had her for a couple weeks now and she's doing great, she's a little petite thing weighing only 11.7 lbs, can't wait to watch all of our babies grow, 

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## danjor92 (Dec 16, 2013)

Cannyn was born on October 7th

Here she is on December 13th when we brought her home


----------



## Valcour (Dec 20, 2009)

Congratulations! What fun you must be having! We have a six year old male golden named Cooper. I'm thinkin' he needs a new sister or brother. Looking.... 

Happy New Year.

Susan and Cooper


----------



## Emhorsey (Dec 11, 2013)

Hi all! We got Chewbacca (we call him Chewy) on the 8th December and he was born on the 16th October! He's very cute and my three kids adore him.






8 weeks 






10 weeks, with his Christmas present! 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Here is my little boy Copper, he is a sweetheart and loves to cuddle. He was born 10/5/13


----------



## Drea0119 (Jan 25, 2013)

What beautiful babies, can't wait to watch them grow, 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

How are all the October puppies ? Thor is around 23 lbs at 13 weeks. He is such a ham!! So far he can sit, stay, shake and lay down. He is amazing 




















I would love to hear about more October babies 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenBrandOfCrazy (Nov 14, 2013)

Wow he sounds amazing! Kero is only weighing 15 lbs. The coccidia really did a number on his weight. But he's much healthier now and lively. 
I'm curious to know what all of you are feeding your pups. Kero is on Blue Buffalo for large breed puppies mixed with some BB wet food. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenBrandOfCrazy (Nov 14, 2013)

Oh and here's a more recent picture of my boy. He knows sit, stay, down and getting much better at the dreaded leave it. I just wanna cuddle him all the time but he doesn't stand for it. 















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

GoldenBrandOfCrazy said:


> Oh and here's a more recent picture of my boy. He knows sit, stay, down and getting much better at the dreaded leave it. I just wanna cuddle him all the time but he doesn't stand for it.
> View attachment 322306
> View attachment 322322
> 
> ...


He is so cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emhorsey (Dec 11, 2013)

Shellbug said:


> How are all the October puppies ? Thor is around 23 lbs at 13 weeks. He is such a ham!! So far he can sit, stay, shake and lay down. He is amazing
> View attachment 322266
> View attachment 322274
> View attachment 322282
> ...


Chewy had another set of vaccinations yesterday so can officially walk outside on a lead! Yey! 
He's so clever and can sit, stay, shake and speak when told! Love him so much already ?❤

Still working on the toilet training though, he asks to go out for a poop but still likes the occasional carpet wee...anyone know how long this will take to stop?








He weighs 7.4 KG and is 11 weeks tomorrow ?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Emhorsey said:


> Chewy had another set of vaccinations yesterday so can officially walk outside on a lead! Yey!
> He's so clever and can sit, stay, shake and speak when told! Love him so much already ?❤
> 
> Still working on the toilet training though, he asks to go out for a poop but still likes the occasional carpet wee...anyone know how long this will take to stop?
> ...


It's been two weeks now Thor has stopped peeing in the floor. He is now 14.5 weeks old. So maybe y'all are close? How is it going now? 

Took Thor in yesterday for his second set of shots and he gained ten lbs in three weeks. He now weighs 29 lbs. wow! Lol



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thor is now 30 lbs at almost 15 weeks. He's huge 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emhorsey (Dec 11, 2013)

Shellbug said:


> It's been two weeks now Thor has stopped peeing in the floor. He is now 14.5 weeks old. So maybe y'all are close? How is it going now?
> 
> Took Thor in yesterday for his second set of shots and he gained ten lbs in three weeks. He now weighs 29 lbs. wow! Lol
> 
> ...


Wow, that's an awesome weight gain! He is a gorgeous boy!

We haven't had any wee's on the carpet for a week yey! We've been going for short walks to our local park which Chewy enjoys but he won't do any toilet there and waits until we are home again haha! 

Does Thor ask to go out now then rather than you having to keep taking him regularly? 

Chewy has his last set of vaccinations on Tuesday, can't believe how big he is now. We had him for exactly a whole month yesterday ?

Chewy wasn't too pleased that the kids went back to school though and did this while I was on the school run ? he seems to like plaster!!









Still, love having him and his floppy cuddles though ?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Terri70 (Nov 2, 2005)

OMG. I crate Samson when not at home. I don't trust him enough not to destroy things and mess all over the house. Been having a hard time getting him house trained with all the cold. He just doesn't wanna "go" outside. Poor guy! He's doing good on training though. Knows sit, down, come (needs a little more work on) and fetch. He does really good sitting at the door waiting for us to put his lead on and when he comes back in he does the same. Smart little guy.


----------



## GoldenBrandOfCrazy (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm so upset! Has anyone else's puppy raised their leg to pee? I'm not ready for my baby to be an adult!



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenBrandOfCrazy (Nov 14, 2013)

Yes! False alarm. My friend who took Kero out for me while I was at work just said he saw it wrong. What a relief. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Emhorsey said:


> Wow, that's an awesome weight gain! He is a gorgeous boy!
> 
> We haven't had any wee's on the carpet for a week yey! We've been going for short walks to our local park which Chewy enjoys but he won't do any toilet there and waits until we are home again haha!
> 
> ...


Omg great name lol chewy. He sure chewed that wall. Silly boy 
Well Thor does ask to go out but he just silently stands at the door gazing out lol. It's quite funny. He is a thinker. Well I wanted some "tinkle bells" so he could let us know exactly when he wants out. They were too expensive online and I am too impatient to wait so I made some 







He is pretty good using them now. He is catching on great. He still stands and gazes at times but I think it's just that, gazing and not really needing to go potty. He has not had one single accident in (I believe) two weeks now. He was quick to potty train. I was vigorous though and took him out every fifteen minutes. I would also interrupt him as he was peeing if I caught him. I would say "no no Thor" and pick him up and take him out lol. 
Yea it was hard with the kids going back to school. I think Thor missed them also. Looks like chewy sure did ! I have heard lots about goldens and chewing walls.. Looks like he has a taste for them  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

GoldenBrandOfCrazy said:


> Yes! False alarm. My friend who took Kero out for me while I was at work just said he saw it wrong. What a relief.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank goodness ! I would have been devastated. I am already upset the puppy breathe is fading :-( 
I can still smell it a little after he naps, but it's hardly there any longer. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emhorsey (Dec 11, 2013)

Shellbug said:


> Omg great name lol chewy. He sure chewed that wall. Silly boy
> Well Thor does ask to go out but he just silently stands at the door gazing out lol. It's quite funny. He is a thinker. Well I wanted some "tinkle bells" so he could let us know exactly when he wants out. They were too expensive online and I am too impatient to wait so I made some
> View attachment 328074
> 
> ...


Ha! His real name is Chewbacca...as in the Star Wars wooky, but we call him Chewy for short ?

We haven't had any accidents all week, I think Chewy paces when he needs the loo! Those bells are great, very creative! I might have to pinch your idea. I'm hoping he's getting the hang of it, I still take him out often.

No more chewing so far! I've been leaving his Kong with peanut butter, he loves it! 

Have a good weekend ?




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## april.86 (Jan 14, 2014)

Here's our boy Sagan, born Oct 27 and home with us since just before Christmas! 




























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emhorsey (Dec 11, 2013)

Aw he is sooo cuteand born on my birthday too! ❤


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## steviesmom (Jan 6, 2014)

stevie-nicks the day she arrived home, born 8 October 2013


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## shadow22x (Dec 6, 2013)

Shadow (blue collar) Lexi (green bandana lightest) harley (darkest) all siblings me and my two friends have born 10/1

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Great pictures everybody, they all are growing so much. Copper was busy the past couple days, on Friday he had his second round of shots and did really well except for the fact when we got home he had a reaction and threw up every where in his kennel. Went back to the vet and they gave him benadryl and was fine, just scary for a moment. We ended up spending the weekend at my cabin and he had a blast running around in the snow, He was so wore out, we both had a blast. Monday he started basic obedience and it couldn't have went any worse, he was so naughty. Hopefully Monday will be better.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

april.86 said:


> Here's our boy Sagan, born Oct 27 and home with us since just before Christmas!
> 
> View attachment 330562
> View attachment 330570
> ...


Sagan is a doll ! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Sir Copper said:


> Great pictures everybody, they all are growing so much. Copper was busy the past couple days, on Friday he had his second round of shots and did really well except for the fact when we got home he had a reaction and threw up every where in his kennel. Went back to the vet and they gave him benadryl and was fine, just scary for a moment. We ended up spending the weekend at my cabin and he had a blast running around in the snow, He was so wore out, we both had a blast. Monday he started basic obedience and it couldn't have went any worse, he was so naughty. Hopefully Monday will be better.


Oh no I would have been worried too about him getting sick 
What happened in class ? Lol silly pup! I hope it goes better next time 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Shadow22x Ahhhhhh there are 3! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Shell bug he just wanted to play with the other puppies in the class instead of practicing his basic commands. It was awful, he is doing much better though.


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Here is another picture of Copper, he is getting so big. He is gonna be big just like his dad


----------



## newgolden3 (Jan 26, 2014)

New to the forum! Wanted to introduce our puppy! Emmy was born on Halloween Oct. 31 2013! "Santa" actually brought her for our two children, 6 and 3. They have all been best friends ever since! She is our only dog and our first golden so lots of learning for us all! Love watching her grow and learn new thing everyday! She is about 12.5 wks now and weighs about 15 lbs!















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emhorsey (Dec 11, 2013)

newgolden3 said:


> New to the forum! Wanted to introduce our puppy! Emmy was born on Halloween Oct. 31 2013! "Santa" actually brought her for our two children, 6 and 3. They have all been best friends ever since! She is our only dog and our first golden so lots of learning for us all! Love watching her grow and learn new thing everyday! She is about 12.5 wks now and weighs about 15 lbs!
> View attachment 337658
> View attachment 337666
> 
> ...


Aw Emmy is gorgeous, love her colour. We got our pup for our kids early Christmas pressie too ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenBrandOfCrazy (Nov 14, 2013)

newgolden3 said:


> New to the forum! Wanted to introduce our puppy! Emmy was born on Halloween Oct. 31 2013! "Santa" actually brought her for our two children, 6 and 3. They have all been best friends ever since! She is our only dog and our first golden so lots of learning for us all! Love watching her grow and learn new thing everyday! She is about 12.5 wks now and weighs about 15 lbs!
> View attachment 337658
> View attachment 337666
> 
> ...


What a cutie!! Don't forget to pick her up everyday! They grow way too fast! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## HeidiF (Jan 1, 2014)

This is our Maui born October 21, 2013. Brought him home December 13.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Sir Copper said:


> Here is another picture of Copper, he is getting so big. He is gonna be big just like his dad


He looks so alert and ready to play 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

HeidiF said:


> View attachment 338978
> 
> This is our Maui born October 21, 2013. Brought him home December 13.
> 
> ...


Maui is so cute 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## danjor92 (Dec 16, 2013)

Cannyn got her last round of shots this week, and she is 26 pounds! I knew she was growing fast, harder and harder to pick up!


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Some more pictures of Copper, spent the day out at my cabin with him, weather was not -20 today


----------



## Jaime (Oct 8, 2012)

We love our October puppy!!! Gracie is the love of our lives (along with my three kids). She was born on October 17th, and came home with us on December 12th. She joins a very active home - three kids (twin five-year-olds and a three-year-old) and has thrived. Gracie was picked out for us by our wonderful breeder, and she did a great job. She is very smart -she was house trained at 11 weeks and has not had an accident since! She is 18 weeks old today and weighing in at about 35 lbs. She's been loosing her puppy teeth these last few weeks - we're loving her "softer" mouth. She's not officially crate trained - she does freely nap in her crate which is located in our kitchen, however when we leave the house- she gets the whole kitchen. So far, so good - no damage, no accidents. Fortunately I'm a stay-at-home Mom so I'm home most of the time. She's never been left for longer than four hours. She sleeps on her dog bed next to our bed and does well with that. She's wonderful with my kids - playful, gentle, loving. She's everything we wanted and more! I'm looking forward to watching her grow up alongside (sort of) all the other adorable October golden puppies on this forum. May our adventures be many!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Ziva's mouth is a bloody mess. She's losing teeth like she's looking for a big score from the tooth fairy. Thankfully, she has three other dogs and a bunch of acceptable things to chew on, so we haven't lost anything. Any suggestions about what to give her to ease the pain? We are in the midst of freezing a bunch of carrots for her.


----------



## GoldenBrandOfCrazy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kero has lost almost all his teeth as well. He's favoring his antler which I freeze along with a nylabone that I cover in water and then freeze as well. Frozen yogurt is becoming an everyday treat for him lol. 

Another thing I wanted to mention, is anyone else's golden shedding profusely? The "I brush you twice every day and have enough fur to make sweaters for an army how are you still shedding tufts and not going bald" shedding?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Cooper is a handsome boy! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> Ziva's mouth is a bloody mess. She's losing teeth like she's looking for a big score from the tooth fairy. Thankfully, she has three other dogs and a bunch of acceptable things to chew on, so we haven't lost anything. Any suggestions about what to give her to ease the pain? We are in the midst of freezing a bunch of carrots for her.



Goodness. Poor Ziva. We just aren't having many issues with teeth. I saw a little blood pocket about a week ago under one tooth coming out, but nothing since. We have lost many teeth as well. They are growing so fast! Does Ziva like antlers ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

So far Copper has lost two teeth that I have noticed, one I was able to get!!! Copper loves shed antlers, lucky for him he has a endless supply of them since I shed hunt. It seems like he gets a new one every night lol, I think he has 7 of them in his kennel lol. When he gets bored with one he will go and get a new one.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Where are your pups sleeping at night now ? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Copper is sleeping in his crate right next to my bed.


----------



## april.86 (Jan 14, 2014)

We moved Sagan's crate to the living room from our bedroom a couple of weeks ago. He's doing great and sleeps quietly from 10:30 to about 6:30 when he wakes us up!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jaime (Oct 8, 2012)

How big are everyone's October puppies these days, and what (and how much) are you feeding them. Our Gracie is up to 48 lbs which just seems huge. Her parents are standard size and her breeder breeds to standard. She had a limping spell last week so we had her to the Vet because I was worried it was from her growing too fast. I was anticipating them to tell us to feed her less, but instead they told us to feed her more. She's going through a rapid growth spurt and need the calories to support it. We started feeding her more and her limp is now gone. I don't remember what are last golden weighed at this age, but there's no way it was this much. I remember this being a more lanky stage. I'm waiting for a call back from the breeder - she kept a littermate to Gracie so I'm curious to find out how big she is. Any input would be appreciated - Thanks!!!


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Jaime said:


> How big are everyone's October puppies these days, and what (and how much) are you feeding them. Our Gracie is up to 48 lbs which just seems huge. Her parents are standard size and her breeder breeds to standard. She had a limping spell last week so we had her to the Vet because I was worried it was from her growing too fast. I was anticipating them to tell us to feed her less, but instead they told us to feed her more. She's going through a rapid growth spurt and need the calories to support it. We started feeding her more and her limp is now gone. I don't remember what are last golden weighed at this age, but there's no way it was this much. I remember this being a more lanky stage. I'm waiting for a call back from the breeder - she kept a littermate to Gracie so I'm curious to find out how big she is. Any input would be appreciated - Thanks!!!



Thor is about 56 lbs now. He was born on 10/6. When was Gracie born ? Thor is growing fast but I am keeping an eye on his size. He is still really skinny and lanky. Which I am glad about. He does have days he acts more hungry so I feed him some fresh veggies to hold him over. He gets 3 cups a day. I still feed 3 times a day. So one cup 3 times a day. Vet is happy about his health. I hope her limp stays away. That's never fun. 



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Where did our small puppies go ? I miss the little stage so badly. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Copper is also getting very big, I haven't weighed him in a week but I'm sure he is 50 lbs now. I remember taking him to the vet for the first time and he weighed 9 lbs. He is going to be a big boy just like his daddy. He is leaving at the end of April to begin field training, thankfully for me I have a excellent trainer in the town I live in and can see him whenever I want.


----------



## mfullmer (Mar 29, 2014)

This is my sweet Maggie. She was born October 1st. She is such a breath of fresh air. She is very playful and crazy at times. She is our second golden. We had our other golden for 11 years. Our Fred went to rainbow bridge almost a year from when we got to bring our Maggie home. I'm happy to find this blog since its been so long since we have had a puppy. It is great to know others that have the same experiences!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Sir Copper said:


> Copper is also getting very big, I haven't weighed him in a week but I'm sure he is 50 lbs now. I remember taking him to the vet for the first time and he weighed 9 lbs. He is going to be a big boy just like his daddy. He is leaving at the end of April to begin field training, thankfully for me I have a excellent trainer in the town I live in and can see him whenever I want.



He is beautiful. He will do well I know 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

mfullmer said:


> This is my sweet Maggie. She was born October 1st. She is such a breath of fresh air. She is very playful and crazy at times. She is our second golden. We had our other golden for 11 years. Our Fred went to rainbow bridge almost a year from when we got to bring our Maggie home. I'm happy to find this blog since its been so long since we have had a puppy. It is great to know others that have the same experiences!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App



Maggie is beautiful. She looks like a breathe of fresh air. Glad you joined us 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Hope everybody's October pup's are doing well!! Copper has been busy today, got to get a bat ( his least favorite thing ), go for a nice long walk and spend all day with the family. He also went to the vet today to get his tummy issues cleared up so we went to a new one and I think we might have figured it out, very pleased with him. He sure doesn't act sick, he weighed in at 52 lbs. Pretty pleased with that, here is a picture of him relaxing while we waited for the doctor.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Sir Copper said:


> Hope everybody's October pup's are doing well!! Copper has been busy today, got to get a bat ( his least favorite thing ), go for a nice long walk and spend all day with the family. He also went to the vet today to get his tummy issues cleared up so we went to a new one and I think we might have figured it out, very pleased with him. He sure doesn't act sick, he weighed in at 52 lbs. Pretty pleased with that, here is a picture of him relaxing while we waited for the doctor.



He is so handsome !!!

Here is my Thor









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SunshineValley (Apr 3, 2014)

Shellbug, where did you get your puppy?


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Had a fun day with Copper on my day off, went for a long walk by the lake and he got to watch the geese. He also tried to help clean my truck but all he wanted to do was go for a ride. Had to believe he will be 7 months next week!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Missed joining this thread before now. Phoenix was born October 12. He's going to be on the small side, just 40 lbs now.


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Hope everybody's pup's are doing well, Copper leaves this upcoming Monday for the trainer. Gonna miss the little mischievous pup. At least the trainer lives on 30 minutes away and I can see him whenever.


----------



## danjor92 (Dec 16, 2013)

I hope everyone's puppies are doing well. They grow up so fast!

Here is a link to some videos of Cannyn's gotcha day, first puppy retrieves, first swim, and her retriever training last month.

We will be attending hut tests and hunting this fall!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3FcLXstku0&list=PL0jAyJT8X-FcnBTQztT50Xx4ockBaZAXz&index=2


----------



## Sir Copper (Dec 27, 2013)

Cannyn is doing very well!! Reminds me of Copper, we just started with the trainer on hand signals. We also will be doing our first hunt test this late summer, early fall.


----------



## Zuzu Rawlie (Nov 5, 2013)

Zuzu was born on 01 October 2013.


----------



## steviesmom (Jan 6, 2014)

Stevie-Nicks now and then #tbt
Born 8th October 2013


----------



## Bozema (Nov 23, 2009)

I just found this thread. Today is Boo's first birthday, October 25, 2013. Happy Birthday Boo!


----------



## Flare's Sister :) (Feb 7, 2015)

Awwww..... Thor and Kero are just soo adorable!!! I have a golden named Flare, she was born on 22nd October and is such a sweetheart!! She's our first dog.... Love her and this breed to bits...


----------

